# My Rhom wont eat anything...



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Since I got him, all i am able to get him to eat is feeders. I tried chicken, beef heart, worms... he wolt touch it.

I am unsure of what to do... any ideas???

-James


----------



## GloomCookie (Dec 30, 2003)

have you tried not feading him anything for a while? then introducing the other food? jsut a suggestion..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

> have you tried not feading him anything for a while? then introducing the other food? jsut a suggestion..


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

GloomCookie said:


> have you tried not feading him anything for a while? then introducing the other food? jsut a suggestion..


 Thats the best way to do it


----------



## GloomCookie (Dec 30, 2003)

heh yeah i thought that was a funny smily 2


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

GloomCookie said:


> have you tried not feading him anything for a while? then introducing the other food? jsut a suggestion..











That's a good start.
Presentation is important too. 
Cutting food in thin strips vs chunks seems to help.
But if you haven't given a few days without food.......


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I have tried that. Two days with no food. He still wont eat anything else. Then this morning i through in some feeders... and he chomped them in front of me!


----------



## GloomCookie (Dec 30, 2003)

when i was getting my Reds to start eating frozen krill from feeders, it took a week of no food and then they took the krill no prob.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Im afraid if i wait any longer he will starve or it will stunn his growth...

but i dont know


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

He will probably eat anything that moves. so either you have to do like others on this board and tie a string to it and move it by hand until it learns to eat it. Or you buy live food. Bloodworms in a glass bowl works for me.


----------



## jayrod (Oct 22, 2003)

i doubt he wil starve..

dont feed for about 3 days or so and throw in a worm or a piece of chicken and he will eat it...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ok... i will try 3 days with no food. I hope it does good for him!

thanks guyz

-James


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Ok... i will try 3 days with no food. I hope it does good for him!
> 
> thanks guyz
> 
> -James


 keep us updated


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

How big is this rhom? A couple days without food doesn't hurt guppies much. It can't be all that bad for a piranha...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I have tried that. Two days with no food. He still wont eat anything else. Then this morning i through in some feeders... and he chomped them in front of me!
> 
> Im afraid if i wait any longer he will starve or it will stunn his growth...
> 
> but i dont know


Who says starving your Ps would help the process?? NEVER starve your Ps, but slowely reduce the feeding routine while introducing the new variety. It can take days or months, but this is the method alot would use. And dont trip.. reducing his feeding routine for a couple days wont stunt his growth.









*Moved to Feeding and Nutrition*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Ok... i will try 3 days with no food. I hope it does good for him!
> 
> thanks guyz
> 
> -James


I'd rather try 5-7 days - your fish won't suffer one bit (in the wild, they often go without food for weeks on end, so its not starving [starving is no food for many weeks, not for just a few days...])
When you try a new food source after that period (I recommend shrimp), squash it a little, so the juices will spread out, and may help attracting the fish's attention. Also, keeping the lights off during the first tries may help - give the fish time to explore the food at his leasure.

I did this with my Manueli, who's also a biotch when it comes to non-live foods, and it did help to a certain extent - it eats fish fillets and shrimp now, although still reluctantly, and by no means at every feeding.
I was worried a bit about a week-long vasting period as well (Frank adviced me to give it a try), but if your fish is healthy, it should be no problem whatsoever for him...


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Don't feed the bugger for a few days and he may take it.


----------



## bubba_519 (Dec 13, 2003)

yeah man, just starv him for like three days and then throw some krill in there or something. I had the same problem a while ago.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Have you tried shrimp, they love it man. You can buy frozen shrimp tie fishing line to it step back make it dance and watch him attack. This is what i had to do with my elong and now i can cut it up in chunks and almost hand feed the little monster. Good luck! Bye the way he wont starve.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Just starve it a little (4-7 days without food)...eventually a hungry P will eat almost anything...







!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Sweet... i will try that... thanks guys!









-James


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...l=force+feeding


----------

